# Best leather cleaner for fairly new GTR?



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

What's the best to keep the seats maintained with matte look?

I've used Gliptone in the past but think they're a little harsh.


----------



## AdnanK (Jun 11, 2013)

Just ordered some Dr Leather wipes.


----------



## N8AVV (Jul 21, 2014)

Meguiors leather cleaner is the best


----------



## Donga (Mar 3, 2013)

Had some that made the leather really nice, there was a shampoo and conditioner, quite old now and not sure if they still make it but will let you know when I get home.


----------



## daryloffset (Dec 6, 2013)

Try Zaino leather in a bottle.


----------

